# Call Me "Buzz"



## Max&Ben (Feb 7, 2003)

My name is Bruce "Buzz" Haze. I'm 44 and live in Ottawa Canada. I have 2 daughters in their 20's that I raised as a single parent since they were 11 & 13 years old. They are now in collage! I work for a pharmaceutical company and am a professional IHRA drag racer. I play in 3 recording bands as well. I have half a dozen CD's out there. Nothing has made me rich yet, but not too bad considering it's my own music....Ok now you want a sample right? I'll spare you the heavy stuff. LOL 

Here is a "light" music sample
http://members.rogers.com/died/Mayday2.mp3 4.7MB

Here is a shot of me in my racecar:
http://members.rogers.com/died/wrinkle.jpg

Here is a shot of my beautiful daughters:
http://members.rogers.com/died/thegirls.JPG

And finally a recent picture of me:
http://members.rogers.com/haze/PreRace1.jpg


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Hi Buzz, I love your music, its really good!  Its nice to see another fellow Canadian lol. How long have you been playing in bands? I've always wanted to do that but my problem is I don't have musical talent :lol: Again awesome music!


----------



## Max&Ben (Feb 7, 2003)

Missne said:


> Hey Buzz,
> 
> Nice to meet you!
> I'm enjoying your music at the moment....Love it! Which instrument/part do you play? I'm a pianist myself. But more on that when I say Meow...
> ...


Thanks for taking the time to download and listen! I play guitar in that band...well duet, and my friend Jean plays keyboards. We wrote and performed the theme for the 2000 Special Winter Olympics and released it as an EP. We had to hire a band to do the performance, but it's just the 2 of us in the studio. I also play piano, but not as well as Jean. I worked at a Steinway dealership for 7 years. Those pianos are amazing.

I agree about my daughters  They are the best a man could hope for. They are stable, educated and full of enthusiasm for life....no pregnancies, no drugs, no police....ahhh life is sweet.

heh-heh, those are special racing tires (slicks) that wrinkle up like that when you take off. Normally a tire has around 32 pounds of air pressure, those are running at about 9 pounds so they look like they are going to explode.


----------



## Max&Ben (Feb 7, 2003)

lexxie109 said:


> Hi Buzz, I love your music, its really good!  Its nice to see another fellow Canadian lol. How long have you been playing in bands? I've always wanted to do that but my problem is I don't have musical talent :lol: Again awesome music!


Thanx Lexxie  

I've been playing since I was 6 years old, my entire family is comprised of professional musicians. My mother was a concert pianist (Marie Claire Provost) and my father was the guitar player in a very popular country band (Happy Wanderers) My sisters have a recording band with 2 CD's out. They are absolutely amazing!!!! Their site is here http://www.haze.ca and you can hear a sample here: 
http://www.newmusiccanada.com/genres/artist.cfm?Band_Id=8250 I love the song called "second time around" They are going places!!!


----------



## koneko (Feb 24, 2003)

Ha ha! Now I have your name, Buzz! You can expect to find me lurking under your bedroom window with a jar of Vick's vapor rub in one hand and a machete in the other sometime soon. Muawhahahahaa!

- koneko


----------



## Max&Ben (Feb 7, 2003)

koneko said:


> Ha ha! Now I have your name, Buzz! You can expect to find me lurking under your bedroom window with a jar of Vick's vapor rub in one hand and a machete in the other sometime soon. Muawhahahahaa!
> 
> - koneko


LOL, Max is trained for just such occasions. He keeps my many throngs of fans at bay..... :roll: Actually, if you saw my house you wouldn't even approach it. It's really old and spooky looking with it's crooked stairs and worn brick. It's attached to an old Autoparts store so it's hard to tell that it's actually someone's house. I am the only resident in an industrial kind of area. My place is so old that it pre-dated the zoning bylaws. You can imagine the advantages to a racecar driving musician..it is really nice inside though. 

...I love your sense of humour and please feel free to call me Buzz


----------



## koneko (Feb 24, 2003)

Your house wouldn't bother me. I am poor and I live in a house that cost only $25,000 (but it's nice for such a cheap house.. got it through the VA). It's painted a horrible shade of minty blue with poo-poo brown trim. The inside is messy, but not filthy (my husband and I are collectors of junk).

My husband is also into race cars. He loves to build engines and drag race. He's like a car h4x0r. He actually used some PVC piping and duct tape on his truck engine... which I thought was funny and really cool because it works. We have three and a half vehicles and enough car parts to build three or four engines. Billy is teaching me about car stuff. I was at first upset at him for building a v8 instead of a v6 (fuel efficiency) but when he explained why he did it it made sense (more torque! More torque!).

I actually got to know my husband because my car broke down and I asked him for advice. He came over and tried to fix my car (88 Grand am) but it was beyond help. He then drove me around and helped me pick out a new car (we found a great '93 Dodge Intrepid is wonderful condition for only $6,000... then we found out the reason it was so cheap was leaky head gaskets or something like that. It basically spewed water after I had it for a couple of years).

We have an '84 t-top camaro that we're going to turn into a 'l33t street machine... when we get the money.

So are you into Chevys, Fords (in which case I will have to kill you) or none of the above?

- koneko


----------



## Max&Ben (Feb 7, 2003)

koneko said:


> So are you into Chevys, Fords (in which case I will have to kill you) or none of the above?
> - koneko


I am not brand loyal although I am currently racing in an 87 Ford Mustang, I still like Chevy's a lot. I have always wanted to race in a Chev Corvette but they are expensive cars to tear up and convert to drag racing machines. Mustangs are cheap and easy to get parts for. 

heh-heh....please don't hold it against me. I swear I have owned many Chev's and Mopars in the past.


----------



## koneko (Feb 24, 2003)

Camaros are pretty inexpensive to tear apart and convert into drag racers. We currently own two and a half camaros. The one that is in the best condition is the '84. It only cost us $200 and it could (theoretically) run when we bought it. We're going to put a 350 in it with (hopefully) a roller cam and fuel injection.

I sometimes use corny engine references to make my husband feel like I'm listening when he talks about cars. If I'm going to be gone for awhile I'll say or type "brb with a carburator (hideously mispelled)" and if I'm going to be right back I'll say "brb, fuel injected." Billy loves it.

- koneko


----------

